# Knicks/Wolves/Kings Trade



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

*idea for trade*

Knicks get: Szerbiak
Terrell Brandon
Scott Pollard
Doug Christie



Wolves: Turkoglu 
Gerald Wallace
Allan Houston
Frank Williams

Kings: Spree
Lavor Postell
future knicks 1st rounder
cash


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

the kings get shafted. knicks and wolves get make out with the talent. kings r contenders what they have now. y would they want to get rid of 2 of their top reserves, a player that could star in the future and their defensive stopper? they trade all that away for basically sprewell(which i think is vastly overrated) and a pick that will be in the 'teens at best(i do think that the knicks will vastly improve). postell is not ready to make a contribution. its funny ur name is jwillbulls8. with that trade, i would have figured u for a knicks fan. bad trade in my opinion.


----------



## pistons_ecchamp (Jul 21, 2002)

Terrible Trade


The Kings get completely mugged on this trade. Based on this trade I would guess you are a NY fan. No way does Sac do this trade


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

U MUST be a Knick fan,cuz EVERYONE else gets SCREWED!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

typical knicks fan.


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

trade doesn't work cap-wise anyways.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

the t-wolves would make out good with that, gerald wallace is a future all-star


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

did you try this trade out on real gm???? it doesn't look like the knicks get enough salary back for what they are giving out.


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

*posted wrong trade*

Heres the trade that I meant to post

kings:Spree
fRANK wILLIAMS

Kings lose: Pollard 
fUNDERBURKE
wALLACE 
bOBBY jACKSON
2003 1 rounder

wOLVES:gERALD wALLACE
Lavor Postell 
2003 kings pick probably around 25-28
2003 Knicks Pick probably from 13-20

Wolves lose: Wally

Knicks get:Wally 
Pollard 
Funderburke
Bobby Jackson

Lose: 2003 1 rounder
Frank Will.
Spree
Postell


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Kings are not gonna mess with chemistry man. They are going to beat the Lakers this year reguardless.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

*Re: posted wrong trade*



> Originally posted by *jwillbulls8 *
> Heres the trade that I meant to post
> 
> kings:Spree
> ...


I'll give you credit for thinking this out, but I don't think the Knicks would give Frankie, Postell, 1st rounder, and spree for a good player, an ok player, and a few scrubs.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

of course the knicks would do this. Spree is ok but they need to trade him, Wally is better anyway. Williams has done nothing and Postell is complete garbage. A pick is also useless to the Knicks as they have no chance of ever using or developing a rookie. The last rookie to stick with the Knicks was Charlie Ward and before that Ewing...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks still get way better than the other teams. Im not a huge fan of Wally but he is as good as Spree and would fit better player with Houston than Spree does. I would pull the trade for just Spree for Wally, but getting IMO the best backup point in the league last year and a big man that they need so bad for only giving up spree a unproven Frank Williams and Postell (will they even notice if he left?) is not a fair trade at all.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *82 *
> of course the knicks would do this. Spree is ok but they need to trade him, Wally is better anyway. Williams has done nothing and Postell is complete garbage. A pick is also useless to the Knicks as they have no chance of ever using or developing a rookie. The last rookie to stick with the Knicks was Charlie Ward and before that Ewing...


Frank Williams has done nothing?

It is way to early to decide what a player has done. I'm waiting for a few games before I really make my decision on him. If I were the Knicks, I would definitly not go through with this kind of trade.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think what he meant though is that he has done nothing in the NBA yet. No ones trying to write him off as a bust, just saying we dont know if he'll tear the league up, or be cheering on his team from the pine. No one will know until he has some NBA time under his belt.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *R-Star *
> I think what he meant though is that he has done nothing in the NBA yet. No ones trying to write him off as a bust, just saying we dont know if he'll tear the league up, or be cheering on his team from the pine. No one will know until he has some NBA time under his belt.


Ahhhh, I see 

I don't know, it depends on your point of view. Personally, if i'm the Knicks, I wait until next year before I start re-arranging my lineup again. They have done well so far this off season, and I think they should be happy. :yes:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

yea, if McDyce pans out, they back in the playoffs for sure.


----------

